# Xigmatek s1283 775 bolt through kit??



## PaulieG (May 6, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting this cooler, but I REALLY don't want to go back to push pins. I've heard that there is a bolt kit available through Xigmatek, but they have been bad about responding to request for these kits. I've heard there is a Thermalright bolt through kit that is supposed to work. Anyone know what Thermalright kit will work, and where I can find one?


----------



## spearman914 (May 6, 2008)

http://www.jab-tech.com/Thermalright-LGA775-Bolt-Thru-Kit-pr-3605.html


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> http://www.jab-tech.com/Thermalright-LGA775-Bolt-Thru-Kit-pr-3605.html



I was looking at that one, but the description seemed misleading. Couldn't tell if it would work or not.


----------



## francis511 (May 6, 2008)

The push pins DO suck incidentally !


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> http://www.jab-tech.com/Thermalright-LGA775-Bolt-Thru-Kit-pr-3605.html



Can anyone confirm if this retention bracket will work?


----------



## spearman914 (May 6, 2008)

Compare them think it'll work?

Thermalright Bolt Kit:






Xigmatek Bolt Kit


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2008)

Wow I think I will buy one of those kits instead of a new Xigmatek cause I cant get my AC Freezer to go in. I can only get 3 on the 4 pins in and I dont think thats very safe.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Compare them think it'll work?
> 
> Thermalright Bolt Kit:
> 
> ...



only thing swappable in those set ups is the backing plate...the retention mechanisms between the two are completely different.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2008)

Just found some info on Xtremesytems. Seems the Thermalright bolt kit works perfect!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-159609.html


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2008)

I hope it works well for ya...I've had 0 issues with the push-pin design on this cooler, it holds very tight, I can pick up the MB with it secured and it won't budge, I can get no movement out of mine. But I do know bolting it down is the "for-sure" method that I can understand is definately preferred. But just so ya know, it is has pretty damn good tension for at least most applications. Great cooler imo, glad I have one. Hope the bolt kit works out good for ya, I think you'll be happy with the cooler!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 6, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I hope it works well for ya...I've had 0 issues with the push-pin design on this cooler, it holds very tight, I can pick up the MB with it secured and it won't budge, I can get no movement out of mine. But I do know bolting it down is the "for-sure" method that I can understand is definately preferred. But just so ya know, it is has pretty damn good tension for at least most applications. Great cooler imo, glad I have one. Hope the bolt kit works out good for ya, I think you'll be happy with the cooler!



The push pin on it isn't hard at all. I just slide the tab over and push gently and it works.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The push pin on it isn't hard at all. I just slide the tab over and push gently and it works.



D, are you happy with the performance?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> D, are you happy with the performance?




Before I went to water, and sold my Xigmatek to Novacheck.... yes, it was pretty good performance.

I still have to add water to my gaming rig though. I have all the parts ready except the MX-2 is on the way.

*The Xigmatek is an amazing cooler if you lap it and stick two high CFM 120mm on it. Thats what I did.*


----------



## poohball (May 7, 2008)

Just contact Daniel at Xigmatek, they are giving out free bolt on kit.... STILL. I got 2 kits from them before for S983 and S1283 and I contacted him yesterday for my possible purchase and he said they still giving it out to ANYONE that purchase a HSU...FREE....not even shipping charge.


----------



## Ralith (Jun 22, 2008)

poohball said:


> Just contact Daniel at Xigmatek, they are giving out free bolt on kit.... STILL. I got 2 kits from them before for S983 and S1283 and I contacted him yesterday for my possible purchase and he said they still giving it out to ANYONE that purchase a HSU...FREE....not even shipping charge.



Does anyone know if this is true still?  I am getting this HSU and want the bolt-thur kit... and everywhere seems to be out of them!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 22, 2008)

No longer is free, can be found on newegg for like 8 bux.


----------



## Ralith (Jun 22, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> No longer is free, can be found on newegg for like 8 bux.



Yea, but newegg is out of stock (And its like $14) forever it seems on these lol.  Also the Thermalright ones too.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 22, 2008)

I just checked that and noticed it too, sent Xigmatek and email, hopefully will get a response tomorrow.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 22, 2008)

Just to let you all know. My S1283 is now fitted with the Thermalright Bolt-thru kit for all those people who can't get the Xigmatek one


----------



## Ralith (Jun 23, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Just to let you all know. My S1283 is now fitted with the Thermalright Bolt-thru kit for all those people who can't get the Xigmatek one



Very good to know for sure.  BOTH of these are sold out at newegg  One would think it wouldn't be so hard to stock a $5 piece.

Did you notice any changes?  Does anyone know if the RS-1283 is worth a few $ more than the old S-1283?


----------



## Ralith (Jun 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I just checked that and noticed it too, sent Xigmatek and email, hopefully will get a response tomorrow.



Where did you e-mail?  I just got an Out of Office reply from the one I sent one too.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 23, 2008)

Ralith said:


> Very good to know for sure.  BOTH of these are sold out at newegg  One would think it wouldn't be so hard to stock a $5 piece.
> 
> Did you notice any changes?  Does anyone know if the RS-1283 is worth a few $ more than the old S-1283?



Well, I noticed about a 6'C drop in idle temps, but that's kind of a mix of a poor thermal paste application and the bolt-thru kit. From what I've seen you'll se about 1-2'c drop in temps, as well as a much more secure fitting for your HSF.


----------



## Ralith (Jun 23, 2008)

I finally found them somewhere...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/lgbowiscsp.html

It has them for 4.95+2.03 shipping so thats the cheapest I've found.  Its the Thermalright one, but doesn't matter as people have said.


----------



## X_demob (Nov 19, 2008)

No after-market cooler should use those Intel push pin connectors, one slip of the screwdriver can seriously damage an expensive board,
 they don't support the motherboard from warping, they are just cheap & nasty ... I wonder which retard at Intel thought up that design ?

Xigmatek should include that bolt-through kit with all of their socket 775 coolers. FREE!!!

While I'm on the subject, that little sachet of thermal paste included with Xigmatek coolers is useless
why not give us the Xigmatek PTI-G3801 thermal grease that comes in a 3 gram syringe.

Xigmatek make nice CPU coolers but cutting corners like this is just being cheap-assed!


----------



## Zenith (Nov 19, 2008)

I have never understood stupidity that is produced from Intel as their heatsink. They always seem to do the most complicated way to mount their poor-performance cooling products. I am happy to found heatsink like  Xilence with heatpipes that is mounted with screws. Using TTG-S104 as thermal grease which is a great product.


----------

